# Wheelie, Bunny.. Ich schaff das nicht!



## Dr.Looping (18. Juli 2002)

Hi,

bin zwar keiner von euch trialern aber ich denke mein Prob passt hier ganz gut rein.

Um es mal ganz einfach zu sagen, ich bekomme keinen Wheelie länger als 5,6m gebacken.
Ich fahre im kleinen Gang an reiße mein Bike hoch, trete weiter alles prima bis dahin. Dann kommt der Müll. Entweder muss ich so stark treten, dass ich nicht mehr hinterher komme oder ich fall nach hinten um (steh wieder auf den Beinen) oder ich kippel nach Links oder Rechts und lass das Bike dann wieder ab. 
Habe dazu ja schon viel gelesen vonwegen Schaukelstuhl und Knie nutzen, aber irgendwie.....
Gibt es denn irgendwelche Übungen, die man machen kann um besser die Balance zu halten?...z.B. Haltungen auf dem Bike, habe mal was vom "Verklemmen" gehört!?!

Dann das nächste, ich versuche mein Hinterrad anzuheben, habe dabei aber 0, garkein Erfolg. Wie soll ich das bitte anstellen? Beim Fahren? Im Stehen? Hat das was mit meinen Pedalen zu tun, haben zwar Bärentatzen (heißt doch so oder ;o) ) aber naja. Verlagerung von Gewich? Irgendwelche Übungen?
Ich denke das mit dem Bunny kommt auf das gleiche raus wie: seitwerts igrendwo hoch hüpfen (Bordstein)!?!.

Würde mich also tierisch freuen, wenn ihr mir helfen könnt, das ist ja kein Dauer Zustand, das ich draußen mit dem Bike die Straße lang hoppel) . Wäre prima wenn ihr mir genaue instructiones geben könnt, Tipps usw.


Danke Schön..´de Tommy


----------



## Marcus (18. Juli 2002)

Bunny Hop: Du rollst, Geschwindigkeit ist egal. Schokofuß vorn. Du beugst dich Richtung Lenker, und bewegst deinen Körper nach hinten - dabei reißt du den Lenker mit. Nun kommt dein Vorderrad hoch und du rollst auf dem Hinterrad. Jetzt kannst du deinen Körper wieder etwas nach vorn verlagern und das Hinterrad kommt automatisch hoch. Dabei ist es wichtig, sich mit den Füßen in den Pedalen zu "verkeilen", die immer noch waagerecht stehen. Zwei bis drei Treppenstufen sind so locker drin (da muss man aber ein kleinwenig schneller fahren).

Aufpassen! Rutsche bitte nicht mit dem vorderen Fuß vom Pedal - ruckzuck hast du die Krallen bzw. Pins im Schienbein, sieht dann so aus wie unten... (Ist mir gestern passiert)

Grüße, Marcus

now listening to: *Zebrahead - Wasted*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sept (18. Juli 2002)

beim wheelie mach nich nen zu leichten gang rein
in sitzen is ja sowieso klar dann die beine etwas breiter machen um  besser ausbalancieren zu können und immer einen finger an der hinterbremse haben und dich mit dem körper gewicht nach hinten verlager aber nich zuweit
und üben üben üben


----------



## Fredbert (18. Juli 2002)

Also ich zieh beim Wheelie, sobald das V-Rad oben ist ganz sanft an der Hinterradbremse. Das ist wichtig, weil man dann gegen einen widerstand tritt. Dann wird man nicht schneller und kann
das rad schön ausbalancieren.

Mfg

Fredbert


----------



## tingeltangeltill (18. Juli 2002)

das mit dem HR bremsen würd ich net machen, schon garnet als Anfänger......das mit dem schneller werden ist ein problem am anfang, dass lernt man irgendwann auch immer gleich schnell zu fahren. kommt ja daher, dass das VR noch vorne kippt und man dann schneller fährt damit das Vr net runter geht.....


da heisst es wirklich üben üben üben


----------



## gonzo_trial (18. Juli 2002)

Ohne Hinterradbremse geht Wheely nicht!

Umso höher der Sattel umso leichter gehter Wheely. Aber wenner zu hoch ist kann man die beine nicht nach die Seiten Strecken und kippt zur seite also sattel irgendwo inner mitte.

aus Schritttemporollen mitm Oberkörper etwas runtergehn udn Arme beugen. dann stark in die Pedale Treten und das ganze Gewicht nach hinten werfen udn Arme strecken und immer weiter treten! Irgendwann hat man den Balancepunkt dann leicht die Bremse ziehen. meist hat man zuviel angst nach hinten umzuckippen und zieht wien Wahne an der Hinterbremse und dann fällt das Vorderrad wieder runter aber immer weiter üben. Und während dem Bremsen nicht aufhören zu treten!

Wenns dann einigermaßen klappt dann klappts immer, dann ist nurnoch die Kraft ausschlaggebend wie lange du fährst, oder wie lange du mit Einer Hand fährst. wenn du dann richtig gut bist mitm Balancieren kansnt auch die Füße wegnehmen und fährst dann noch ne weile nur durchs dosieren der Hinterbremse. so 15Meter den kich außer du hast ne Schräge oderso dann vieleicht mehr...

Ronny


----------



## Jerry (18. Juli 2002)

Also wenn man auf nen Rad bessere Balance haben möchte, sollte man versuchen auf einem Bordstein bzw. Strich, Schienen gehen auch (oder auch Geländer  )zu fahren und sich hektisch zu bewegen. Zugegeben das ist nicht leicht, aber schult die Balance . Natürlich zum Anfang auf 2Rädern. Ich mach das häufig an Bordsteinen während ich von einen zum anderen Ort fahre!

Jerry


----------



## Dr.Looping (18. Juli 2002)

Ich würd das ja gerne üben aber meine Vordere Nabe hat sich verabschiedet, die klackert und Kugeln fehlen, geh aber gleich zum Händler, dann gehts ab!


----------



## Dr.Looping (18. Juli 2002)

..heißen, dass ich keine Tipps mehr brauche. Morgen früh um 10 hab ich mein Rad wider und dann gehts ab . Also gimme more


----------



## biketrialer (18. Juli 2002)

also wenn du wirklich ernsthaft mit trial anfangen willst dann mach dich ma drauf gefasst das du üben must bis zum kotzen und darüber hin aus den der ganze fahrtechnikkram lernt man nicht von heut auf morgen das dauert schon mindestens bis du die grundtechniken kannst 1 jahr und zwar jeden tag üben am besten so 2 std.
den rest ham die anderen jungs ja schon erklärt!
toto


----------



## Dr.Looping (18. Juli 2002)

ich weiß nicht ob ich da so richtig aufgehoben bin beim trialen, ich denke eher nicht. Habe zwar keine Höhenangst aber wenn ich beim CC fahren an ner großen Stufe stehe (1,5m) dann packt mich immer die Angst...vielleicht habe ich auch angst, das mein Hardtail zerbricht . Ne im ernst irgendwie habe ich da Angst aber Wheelie, Bunny und seitwerts irgendwo hoch will ich doch schon üben und zuletzt auch können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Looping (21. Juli 2002)

so erstmal dick auf die Fresse gelegt und der Elebogen voll am saften, naja kann man mache nix ist ja jetzt uach bald 12std her
Mal sehen, also ich kann mein Hinterrad mit leichter Hilfe der vorderbrmese anlupfen, wie gehts weiter?


----------



## LoonSky (21. Juli 2002)

nun gibst mehr Power in die Beine, und ziehst das Radohne vorderradbremse hoch. einfach üben, üben.


----------

